# Oral Timing



## GetSwullll (Aug 8, 2016)

For half of our board who didn't think this was sexual...lol

How do you approach the orals with shorter half life, or any half life of that matter? 

Do you focus on evening out levels throughout the day? 

Do you find benefits of having dosages late night to assist in recovery while sleeping? 

You have general consensus of taking them all before workout? 

Interested in methods of benefits..myself currently taking turanabol which had that long half life, but means it'd be out the system by sleep time if taken all in am. With dbol/adrol and others, I never even worried about dosages after I worked out mid evening


----------



## big_rich (Aug 8, 2016)

Half life was always a factor in dosing of specific orals for me with everything I feel it is important to keep consistant levels. And spacing out doses throughout the day seemd best for me and what I was comfortable with. With dbol I always spaced it 2 or 3 doses a day anavar I've only dosed all at once as I had caps


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd consider the timing as well.  Not only for half-life and peak concentration, but also absorption.  I'd take my oral medication on an empty stomach as this is generally recommended for maximum absorption.


----------



## SRHealthTech (Aug 9, 2016)

yup


----------



## Sully (Aug 9, 2016)

I've usually taken my orals just before I hit the gym. Your workout depletes the body and creates a state of enhanced absorption and uptake during and after exercise. I don't really pay that much attention to half life with orals.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 10, 2016)

I prefer a single daily dose taken about 30 minutes before a workout since dbol provides me with a unique rush of strength and stamina.


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 10, 2016)

dianabol has short half. It is by far one of the most common steroids among die-hard bodybuilders. Unlike other steroids, this one is primarily an oral product. Thanks to this, men who prefer avoiding injections due to anxiety or inconvenience have a powerful alternative.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 10, 2016)

My biggest gains were using full dosages after working out. I've tried all sorts of different methods but that worked the best for me. I can understand the logic of constant blood levels versus spiking but just like Sustanon, the initial spike proved to give better results for me. However like sully, when i use prior to working out, I get additional benefits.


----------



## Sully (Aug 10, 2016)

Amber1994 said:


> dianabol has short half. It is by far one of the most common steroids among die-hard bodybuilders. Unlike other steroids, this one is primarily an oral product. Thanks to this, men who prefer avoiding injections due to anxiety or inconvenience have a powerful alternative.



Is this account a bot or some sort of automatic computer generated thing? WTF was the point of that post? It sounds like someone copy and pasted an excerpt from the Dianabol profile on steroids.com. All of the posts from this account are just random nonsense. And there's at least 4 other accounts on here lately that post the same way. It's getting old.


----------



## aon1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Is this account a bot or some sort of automatic computer generated thing? WTF was the point of that post? It sounds like someone copy and pasted an excerpt from the Dianabol profile on steroids.com. All of the posts from this account are just random nonsense. And there's at least 4 other accounts on here lately that post the same way. It's getting old.



Ive wondered the same but I kinda think maybe it's a person with a poor language/social understanding trying to participate but I could be wrong could just be troaling


----------



## Sully (Aug 10, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Ive wondered the same but I kinda think maybe it's a person with a poor language/social understanding trying to participate but I could be wrong could just be troaling



If this is trolling, it's literally the worst example of it I've ever seen. Good trolling involves at least a little antagonizing, maybe the occasional event of calling someone out or getting personal. These posts are just random nonsense, most of which seems to be cut and pasted from other websites.


----------



## aon1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> If this is trolling, it's literally the worst example of it I've ever seen. Good trolling involves at least a little antagonizing, maybe the occasional event of calling someone out or getting personal. These posts are just random nonsense, most of which seems to be cut and pasted from other websites.



It seems to be the same on pm also....don't know


----------



## aon1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Amber1994 said:


> dianabol has short half. It is by far one of the most common steroids among die-hard bodybuilders. Unlike other steroids, this one is primarily an oral product. Thanks to this, men who prefer avoiding injections due to anxiety or inconvenience have a powerful alternative.



Hey Amber what part of the world are you from, tell us about yourself so we can maybe better understand where your coming from.


----------



## custom creation (Aug 10, 2016)

I've always had best results splitting into equal doses throughout the day!


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 11, 2016)

yes some oial have short half life ,so u should take it twice a day


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 11, 2016)

GetSwullll said:


> For half of our board who didn't think this was sexual...lol
> 
> How do you approach the orals with shorter half life, or any half life of that matter?
> 
> ...



I do like splitting my dosages as much as possible. At least AM/PM with things like ANAVAR,WINSTROL,ANADROL, With DBOL I will even split it up even more AM/NOON/PM and 1 hr before training. I have had orals keep me awake if taken too close to bed time so that's something that you may have to experiment with.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 11, 2016)

Just thought about it this way. Trying to think logically. Lets get some input on this theory. The math is probably wrong but my phone is dying.

Constant blood level would be what we all know. Take 50mg 8am and in 8hrs it lowers to 25mg/50% but take another and then its 75mg total before dropping twice in 8hrs 75mg to 50mg to 25mg. Therefore there is no true constant blood level because of the half life.

Therefore taking the full dose would be more beneficial simce youbstart out with an initial higher dose and the half life is what you would normally have as a "constant". The spike really spikes.


----------



## Sully (Aug 12, 2016)

I read something once that referenced a study that said for maximum gains it's actually superior to not keep blood plasma levels steady. The basic idea was that the large spikes of hormones in blood plasma levels from large doses that were spread out over time actually drove more protein synthesis than the constant steady levels. The study was talking about injectables, specifically Test and Deca, but I feel like the same logic would apply to orals. I can't remember where I read it, though. It was specifically looking at 2-3 large doses of Deca a week vs daily doses. 

A single daily dose of orals "should" produce the best results because it causes a larger pulse of hormone in the blood, at least if you are willing to take my word about something I once read and can't seem to reference again. And orals, with their especially short half-lives, should be especially applicable to this method. 

I've tried to look for it again, but can't seem to find it. I gotta start bookmarking this stuff when I read it.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 12, 2016)

Well it seems to be the same thing as hgh spiking using peptides. You are creating spikes or bleed "constant" depending on what compounds/peptides and frequency. 

Like i said, at least for me i tried the constant blood level method but the once daily gave me better results. Was my diet and training a constant.. was it a controlled experiment.  No. So, scientifically Its a biased opinion.


----------



## big_rich (Aug 12, 2016)

From my experience consistant levels are superior to spikes and drops constantly. I get less sides and I feel more gains come with consistant levels. Everyone is different thou


----------



## GetSwullll (Aug 14, 2016)

Would you all apply evenly dosing even with an oral such as Tbol that has a 16 HR half life? Or just toss them down at once in the am.


----------



## custom creation (Aug 14, 2016)

I believe the body absorbs them better with equal dose despite the half life. Testosterone stays in the body much longer but we split injections up, rather than taking one injection of 700mg

Bear


----------



## Richard King (Aug 16, 2016)

for injection, I prefer longer half-life I never like pain, and it is convenient than short one


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 17, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Hey Amber what part of the world are you from, tell us about yourself so we can maybe better understand where your coming from.



you can pm me, or tell me ur email


----------



## big_rich (Aug 17, 2016)

Richard King said:


> for injection, I prefer longer half-life I never like pain, and it is convenient than short one



There can still be a level of pain associated with long esters not to the extent of short esters but each has there place and is better suited for different goals.


----------



## humanalifegroup (Sep 19, 2016)

I know this is kind of an old thread, last month, but I'd like to chime in on oral timing.

I have been following Jordan Peters (JP) for a bit and have been utilizing some of his techniques.  When it comes to orals JP mentions in a video that he likes using the injectable dbol or oxy because the oral versions mess with his stomach during training and with eating.  My last cycle I started using inj. dbol 50mg about 2 hours prior to training.  I would blend it in the syringe with the other injectables.  I would then massage thoroughly and I mean thoroughly with a lacrosse ball.  I will never take dbol or oxy oral again.  Not after what I experienced last cycle.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 20, 2016)

I also believe that it is absorbed a bit slower when injected. I like my Anadrol once with Breakfast but dbol in the am and then again 2 hours before training.




humanalifegroup said:


> I know this is kind of an old thread, last month, but I'd like to chime in on oral timing.
> 
> I have been following Jordan Peters (JP) for a bit and have been utilizing some of his techniques.  When it comes to orals JP mentions in a video that he likes using the injectable dbol or oxy because the oral versions mess with his stomach during training and with eating.  My last cycle I started using inj. dbol 50mg about 2 hours prior to training.  I would blend it in the syringe with the other injectables.  I would then massage thoroughly and I mean thoroughly with a lacrosse ball.  I will never take dbol or oxy oral again.  Not after what I experienced last cycle.


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 21, 2016)

I've done 2x, 3x and divided throughout the day & noticed same results on twice daily(higher dose in 1st dose)


----------



## humanalifegroup (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll probably give that a try next time around.  twice a day but I do want to ad oxy to it as well.  I know it sounds strange to do inj dbol and oxy together but if JP says it's good to go then I atleast want to see what happens.


----------

